# Beta-Version von Opera mit Passwort-Synchronisation



## Newsfeed (31 Mai 2011)

Version 11.50 Beta kann Passwörter über den Opera-Server synchronisieren und bringt diverse Verbesserungen an Engine und Schnellwahl-Funktion.

Weiterlesen...


----------

